# A Red H14 (1456)?



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Some of you may have seen a red-painted 1456 on eBay a couple of weeks ago. It was located reasonably close to me, the price wasn't too bad considering all of the attachments that came with it, it needed a new home where it would be loved, right?, it would probably look good next to my HT23, and now it's mine. The former caretaker got the whole thing from his father-in-law, and the story goes that the father-in-law wanted the tractor red, so the local Bolens dealer repainted it, and put on new hood decals before delivering the new tractor.

Now for the question, or the solicitation of opinions: should I leave the tractor red as it has been its whole working life, or should I repaint it in the original Bolens color scheme?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome LPBOLENS:friends: and Congrats on your new Bolens. If the guy is right with his info then i would say leave it red just to have as a conversation piece. Post some pictures of it when you get the chance.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am with Jody. As long as it was a good job, what the heck. Nice little converstion peice.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

LPBolens
Welcome to TF!:friends: 
Personally, I would repaint in it the original colors. What you need to decide is whether or not you like it better as is. What is the condition of the paint now? Does it need to be repainted? Look at some pics of an original H14 and see which you prefer. 

The dealer repaint story may or may not be true and either way doesn't add any value to the tractor. Sometimes a seller will invent a past for a tractor they just acquired to make the buyer feel comfortable that the machine was lovingly maintained over the years.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Found a pic of a G14, same tractor only 6 speed instead of hydro. Think of your tractor in the white/black color scheme like aegt5000's 1250. Then ask yourself if his 1250 would as good in red. He does real nice work, but I don't think it would be as eye-catching in red.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4694>


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I recommend repainting it green, actually John Deere green to be specific. I think all tractors look better green :furious: 

Seriously, I'd repaint it only if it needed new paint. otherwise your time and $$$ might be better spent on fixing whatever needs fixing.

And welcome to the forum! Glad to have you come aboard!


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

If I do this attachment thing correctly, you should be able to see what it looks like today. I got the tractor with the tiller (with 8" extension), the dozer/plow blade, the 42" snowblower, the 42"mowing deck, wheel weights, chains, sleeve hitch, Brinly-Hardy plow, and Brinly-Hardy cultivator. I almost ran out of room in the truck!!!!!
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4696>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man to me it looks good red :clap: Nice tractor LPBOLENS:thumbsup:


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

I kind of like it red, too. I feel a little guilty about this tractor, though, cause the one I REALLY like is my HT23. The H14 works and the HT23 gets all the attention. I am going to have to do some maintenance on the H14, though. As I recently got it, it is a little hard to start. Maybe it's old gas. The HH140 Tecumseh seems to balk at anything more than half choke on starting, and will not start at all if the throttle is opened more than a whisker.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help on displaying the picture, SixChows!!. If I had read the instructions posted earlier, I might have been able to do it myself, but no guarantees!!turtle


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it looks good in red. Might look better if the hood scoop and dash were either red or black. If you like it red, leave it red.
Personally I'd prefer the factory colors, but I say you have the right to do whatever you want with your own stuff.


----------

